# Pilot G2 pen question



## Daveffemtp (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there a RETRACTABLE pen kit that I can make and use a pilot G2 refil in? I'm sure someone has had to try this........


----------



## jyreene (Jul 8, 2013)

I believe Mike Shue, russianwolf, has been working out the final details of a pen that uses a G2 refill. I won't steal his thunder so if he wants to chime in and sees this I'll let him.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't believe that there is a stock kit that does what you Sk out of the box. 

I've been meaning to try an executive with a longer tube to try to accomplish this sometime.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 8, 2013)

I done it with Senna click, and the new Sierra click from Exotic Blanks, you have to up size the brass tube,the senna length end up being 2.770''  you can buy the longer brass tubes for the Sierra family can't remember if they 10''inch long or 12 inches i will have to check where i got the mine

brass tube 10 inch 27/64 i got mine from WoodturningZ   The uni-ball Signo refill has a better nib end to fit the spring too  a strait end no lip.The G2 Pilot has a bigger lip where the spring backs onto its easily fixed by cutting the spring or change the spring out for a bigger one to go over the lip.


----------



## Daveffemtp (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I was looking for a "stock" kit that didn't require altering the refil. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 9, 2013)

Why do you want to use the G2 refill.  If it is the gel ink that you want you can get it in a Parker refill that fits into lots of kits.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2013)

*Pilot G2 question*

Here is photos of the different refills with the G2 and Sierra springs
The Sierra spring works well on the uni-ball Signo refill
G2 will need a different spring to work right.
Both refills write well uni-ball Signo my favorite


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 9, 2013)

it will likely be a while before I can get my Pen ready for prime time.... to little time to work on it right now. 

That said. All you need to do is get tubes that are longer by the difference in the refill. Not hard for most kits.

I forget the exact measurements at the moment, but its not much. 1/4 inch or so.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 9, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> it will likely be a while before I can get my Pen ready for prime time.... to little time to work on it right now.
> 
> That said. All you need to do is get tubes that are longer by the difference in the refill. Not hard for most kits.
> 
> I forget the exact measurements at the moment, but its not much. 1/4 inch or so.



But not every transmission would be good.  A cigar for example would be silly I'd think.  A click pen or one with a finial twist would seem to me to make the most sense.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2013)

Another point i would like to make is,the Mod for me was just a refill/click testing thing with different kits and for my own use, cutting springs and changing blanks is not for all, Now
The Senna will take both refills with just a longer brass tube and blank, 
The Sierra will take G2 pilot with spring cutting Mod and longer brass tube and blank,you can add another Mod to fit the Uni-ball refill into a Sierra this is done by using the (G2 Refill black end cap) doing that Mod is less spring drama,also when Senna click is in writing position the click button moves in and out, it's works the same with a PARKER Refill. have others found this problem This does not happen with Sierra click unit,


----------

